# Greyhound ornament Ranger



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 28, 2022)

Mead Ranger ornament.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

$10


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 28, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> $10


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

15


----------



## Thee (Aug 28, 2022)

$20


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

$25


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

So cross posted it’s $215 shipped?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 28, 2022)

That was...no action...so it's here now


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

Oh okay, still active not withdrawn?


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 28, 2022)

You have to withdraw your other posting before posting a DOND. It’s in the rules.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 28, 2022)

Done


----------

